# Big Easy SRG in the Big Easy



## NickP (Dec 27, 2017)

Greetings SMF from New Orleans, the original Big Easy!

I had been using my grandfather's "COOK'N CA'JUN" (made by Bosman Industries in 1972) charcoal bullet smoker for over 30 years.  That low and slow charcoal smoker had seen its fair share of turkeys, chicken, and hams over the decades.  But, 10 hours to do the Thanksgiving bird was just getting to be too much.  So, it was time to upgrade!  

After reading many great posts on this forum, I decided to pull the trigger on a Char-Broil Big Easy SRG and a TP-20 thermometer.  

My first cook will be a 5# rump this weekend.  It should be fantastic!


----------



## Braz (Dec 28, 2017)

My son loves his Big Easy.


----------



## idahopz (Dec 28, 2017)

My SRG makes the best birds I can do on any of my cookers, and mostly in a fraction of time it takes on other machines - they always turn out juicy. It also does pulled pork extremely well, and quite quickly too. I have a feeling you will like it once you get the hang of working the cooker.


----------



## gary s (Jan 5, 2018)

*







 Good morning and welcome to the forum from a nice chilly sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.

Gary*


----------

